# SEK - Seek Limited



## Fab (7 June 2006)

*SEK*

SEK is up 3% again. Seems that the downtrend does not affect this stock.


----------



## Fab (20 June 2006)

SEK doing very well again today in a downtrend market looks like the booming job market is pushing this share higher and higher


----------



## Fab (21 June 2006)

I am surprised nobody wants to add to this thread as this stock is the best performer in my portfolio and has now reached the $5 mark. I bought it at 2.31 a year ago. I can not see it not continuing like that . Nothing seems to be able to stop it.


----------



## chris1983 (21 June 2006)

they are a good stock.  I wanted to get some when they first listed.  Didnt have the cash so I missed out.  Good hold but you just have to watch their P/E ratio.  They may be overvalued.  Then again they could probably go to $7-8.  Who knows


----------



## Fab (22 June 2006)

Yep you are right about the P/E but then this has been said all along the recent up trend of SEK. Same could apply to a stock like PDN that I hold as well. It went in 2 years from 0.20 to $5.
I like SEK very much because as long as the job market is buyant it will do well and I can not see the job market going down at the moment


----------



## michael_selway (22 June 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Yep you are right about the P/E but then this has been said all along the recent up trend of SEK. Same could apply to a stock like PDN that I hold as well. It went in 2 years from 0.20 to $5.
> I like SEK very much because as long as the job market is buyant it will do well and I can not see the job market going down at the moment




Lots of growth forecasted though

EPS(c) PE Growth 
Year Ending 30-06-06 11.5 43.0 66.7% 
Year Ending 30-06-07 15.1 32.8 31.3% 

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2005 2006 2007 2008 
EPS 6.9 11.5 15.1 19.8 
DPS 1.0 7.7 9.8 11.8 

thx

MS


----------



## Fab (28 June 2006)

Michael,

Thanks for your answer. You often reply with these figures EPS DPS and so on. I am not too familiar with this , can you help me understanding these numbers.

cheers


----------



## Fab (19 September 2006)

annual report is out and it is a good one.


----------



## michael_selway (19 September 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> annual report is out and it is a good one.




hehe ive already read the preliminary last month

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2006 2007 2008 2009 
EPS 11.9 16.6 21.1 26.1 
DPS 8.5 11.5 13.8 15.5 

thx

MS


----------



## nomore4s (19 January 2007)

Broken $6.00 today, wonder if it will hold over $6.00?


----------



## Fab (22 January 2007)

Nice and steady rise. It is a shame that the dividend is not very high


----------



## nomore4s (6 February 2007)

Still going strong, anyone know when they will annouce the half year?


----------



## Fab (6 February 2007)

Yep that is a stock to sit and forget and let it run run run


----------



## vida (6 February 2007)

I Love my SEEK shares which I bought at $2.40 fast in first days after it came on the boards. They grow nicely.




			
				Fab said:
			
		

> Yep that is a stock to sit and forget and let it run run run


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 February 2007)

vida said:
			
		

> I Love my SEEK shares which I bought at $2.40 fast in first days after it came on the boards. They grow nicely.




A nice stock, lovely chart, how much more legs has it got. It comes into my thoughts now and then. Wish I'd got in when you guys did.

Garpal


----------



## stockpile (13 February 2007)

This share to feature in tomorrow's media coverage, with the joint CEOs commenting that they have made bumper profit and expect more to come.


----------



## nomore4s (13 February 2007)

mmm, disappointed I didn't buy more, only got a small parcel in Nov, but extremely happy with how it's performed. Oh well, will have to wait for next buying op now.


----------



## michael_selway (13 February 2007)

nomore4s said:
			
		

> mmm, disappointed I didn't buy more, only got a small parcel in Nov, but extremely happy with how it's performed. Oh well, will have to wait for next buying op now.




**** not bad growth

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2006 2007 2008 2009 
EPS 11.9 17.0 22.3 28.1 
DPS 8.5 11.6 15.0 18.5 * 

Thing is do u know if there are any risks with companyor industry?

thx

MS


----------



## nomore4s (21 March 2007)

G'day All,

Quick chart for Seek.

Broke out of the trading channel in Feb and now looks to be forming a decending triangle, the MACD looks to be in a down turn as well. If it does break down it could maybe end up back in the channel? But maybe more likely for the top line to become the new support line? Maybe a buying opportunity, if it breaks down and holds above the top line.

This is just my opinion and please remember I'm quite new at T/A so I've really got no idea, lol. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## nomore4s (28 March 2007)

Updated chart, will be interesting to see where it finds support


----------



## Sean K (28 March 2007)

That significant break through the BB is a trading opportinity in my mind. I've bought stocks at the close in the past to capture the rebound, or 'dead cat' the next day, and it has worked. Too late for that now perhaps. Next support is technically somewhere down in the channel, maybe at 6.40. But I think it may bounce back over 7.25 ish support tomorrow. This is just a guestimate and I'll definately end up with egg on my face.  I haven't looked into why it has dropped at all...


----------



## nomore4s (28 March 2007)

kennas said:


> That significant break through the BB is a trading opportinity in my mind. I've bought stocks at the close in the past to capture the rebound, or 'dead cat' the next day, and it has worked. Too late for that now perhaps. Next support is technically somewhere down in the channel, maybe at 6.40. But I think it may bounce back over 7.25 ish support tomorrow. This is just a guestimate and I'll definately end up with egg on my face.  I haven't looked into why it has dropped at all...




Thanks for the feedback Kennas. That's an idea I hadn't even thought about, could be a good short term trade, will keep this in mind if I see this again.


----------



## reece55 (3 June 2007)

Don't know if anyone has been watching, but SEK has a large short position relative to daily volume that has just appeared on the radar.......

By my count, it would take 11.5 days for all the shorts to close out their positions here. Add to that 2 new sub holders and 3 strong tests of support, watch this one for a short squeeze....

Anyone more interesting, have a look at my blog entry...

Cheers


----------



## reece55 (10 June 2007)

Still liking this stock - had a bit of dabble for a few %, but closed out due to general market weakness.

My review of the short sold list says that non of those short sellers are out yet and so still they have about 11 days before they can sell out...... I am watching for that strong green candle to break this descending triangle. Anybody else have a view here?????

Cheers


----------



## hacheln_mice (12 June 2007)

Re: "My review of the short sold list says that non of those short sellers are out yet"

If you don't mind me asking, where do you get the short interest from?

Anyway, here's the picture from a long term perspective. It's lookin good so far.
As long as the green line holds, it's set to go.


----------



## reece55 (23 June 2007)

sorry hacheln_mice,
never ended up replying to you......

It is here if you are interested.

The link is also on my blog and I am aiming to highlight those stocks that have heavy short exposure on it......

All the best.

Cheers
Reece


----------



## reece55 (2 July 2007)

Nice little break today, is this the start of something???

The short sellers are still in there, 8.3 Mil short sold, about 11 days to cover.....

Dutchy, you liking this potential setup???

Cheers
Reece


----------



## nomore4s (2 July 2007)

Hi Reece,

I've been watching this one for a while as well. Previously traded this and exited at around $7.45 after lower highs etc (stuffed the exit up slightly though) And have been watching ever since waiting for either a break up or down.
Needs to break $7.60ish as there looks to be some resistance at this level. Will be looking for an entry if it can do this convincingly.


----------



## nomore4s (3 July 2007)

reece55 said:


> Nice little break today, is this the start of something???
> 
> The short sellers are still in there, 8.3 Mil short sold, about 11 days to cover.....
> 
> ...




Reece wonder how those shorts are feeling after today. Nice strong day for SEK, looking very positive now. Will be interesting to see if it pulls back to test that $7.60ish area.


----------



## Sean K (7 July 2007)

This looks great guys. Have you bought this Reece, or is it just on a watch list? If I was watching this closer I might have bought on the initial break up out of the downward trend line, but certainly on the break through the horizontal resistance. Was probably always going to find all time high resistance tough, but looks likely to break through on forming that little pennant and momentum up. Support at 7.60 ish perhaps now. Of course, will fall over now.  Damn it! Too many stocks to watch!


----------



## reece55 (7 July 2007)

kennas said:


> This looks great guys. Have you bought this Reece, or is it just on a watch list? If I was watching this closer I might have bought on the initial break up out of the downward trend line, but certainly on the break through the horizontal resistance. Was probably always going to find all time high resistance tough, but looks likely to break through on forming that little pennant and momentum up. Support at 7.60 ish perhaps now. Of course, will fall over now.  Damn it! Too many stocks to watch!




Hi Kennas
Yep, got in at 7.60 break, looking very strong ATM, we will see how we go....

The short sellers increased their position on the break, they are up to 12 days to cover...... There is only one way this stock is going, a break of 8.00 will see it go nuts...... have a look at what happened with WOR when the shorts were stuck, SEK has the same potential....

Cheers


----------



## CanOz (7 July 2007)

Kennas/Reese there's a ton of analysis on this over on the Open Book thread. You should have a look at it from a monthly time frame, its against the trendline too. I picked up some on Tuesday so its bound to flop over now...lol.

Anyway, it looked like classic accumulation to me too.

Cheers,


----------



## CanOz (7 July 2007)

Sorry folks i meant weekly....you would have a much better R/R Reese, how did you spot it on the day, or did you see it the night before?

Cheers,


----------



## reece55 (7 July 2007)

CanOz said:


> Sorry folks i meant weekly....you would have a much better R/R Reese, how did you spot it on the day, or did you see it the night before?
> 
> Cheers,




Hey Can..

I've actually had this one on my list for about a month due to the open short interest - the people who have a large position in a relatively illiquid company have most likely shorted on fundamentals (i.e. expensive P/E). I had a stab at it early, but closed out with a small profit. Wasn't going to miss this one!!!!!!!

Cheers


----------



## CanOz (7 July 2007)

reece55 said:


> Hey Can..
> 
> I've actually had this one on my list for about a month due to the open short interest - the people who have a large position in a relatively illiquid company have most likely shorted on fundamentals (i.e. expensive P/E). I had a stab at it early, but closed out with a small profit. Wasn't going to miss this one!!!!!!!
> 
> Cheers




So going on the remise that anything without any real value will be dropped like a bad habit, these people shorting are hopingthat SEK will be one of them?

Where do you get the open interest numbers from?

Also, you closed your posi because of the open short interest, or just because it was the time frame you were looking at?

Cheers,


----------



## Dutchy3 (7 July 2007)

I'm long too ... the little blue arrow indicates on 150% of the 50 period average volume as well .... so this is doing all the right things ...


----------



## reece55 (7 July 2007)

CanOz said:


> So going on the remise that anything without any real value will be dropped like a bad habit, these people shorting are hopingthat SEK will be one of them?
> 
> Where do you get the open interest numbers from?
> 
> ...




Yeah, some people don't understand that demand and supply is what affects price, not intrinsic value, even though on longer time frames stocks tend to revert to reasonable valuations.......

No, I bought a parcel when it broke through 7.40, but thought I was a bit premature and took early profits at 7.55 ish because the general market was looking weak at the time. Back in again now at 7.61 or 2, would have to check my platform.......

The open interest numbers for short positions on the ASX can be found on my blog in the trading links section, but it's here if you are interested. I break it down by days to cover on a weekly basis on my blog for ease of review.......

As I say, this is a huge position to be holding and a crack of about 8.00 will having them running for cover.........

Cheers


----------



## reece55 (9 July 2007)

Bit of a weak close today, could this link have been why???

All the same, still think it is set to crack the $8.00 level, however only time/the market will tell!!!

Cheers


----------



## nomore4s (9 July 2007)

Have just posted some analysis on SEK on the thread below. Should have posted it here may be but we've been discussing it on the other thread.

Just don't expect too much, lol I'm a beginner.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=178205#post178205


----------



## reece55 (10 July 2007)

And there we have, the break of $8.00, and it zoomed off.....

I'm still holding here, C.O.B Monday stated still 9 Mil short sold, so it's going to take them until next Friday to cover if they bought every share on offer!!!

Long live the short squeeze........

There were a few profit takers at the close however, so interesting times...

Cheers


----------



## vishalt (10 July 2007)

Yeah I bought into it today after the breakout. 

The jobless rate is tipped to fall below 4%, and that means Seek will be in a prime position to extract cash from it.


----------



## reece55 (11 July 2007)

Man, this thing just keeps getting better - hope everyone is having fun on this ride.......

8.26 close, we have now traveled 90 cents since the move up (8 trading days), so above a 10% return so far. This was extremely good  given the negative lead from Wall Street.

Check out ASX.G's blog - this is a prime example of when you should not short a stock. My question is what is expensive on a P/E basis if the goal posts are moved constantly - hence why T/A is my preferred method of analysis.

Cheers


----------



## CanOz (11 July 2007)

Is this tightly held or what? I just can't get over the price action relative to the volume. 

Whats this saying about the supply available vs the demand now? To me its only a small amount of demand and bugger all supply!

Cheers,


----------



## nizar (11 July 2007)

I topped up this morning (doubled my position) after yesterdays breakout above the range.
Its like dejavu. See AED when it broke $5.25 after a 4-month consolidation and look what happened to that.


----------



## reece55 (11 July 2007)

CanOz said:


> Is this tightly held or what? I just can't get over the price action relative to the volume.
> 
> Whats this saying about the supply available vs the demand now? To me its only a small amount of demand and bugger all supply!
> 
> Cheers,




Hi Can
That's exactly why the short position was so disastrous..... The thing is so tightly held that when the shorts set a stop position to close out, due to the lack of sellers, they are just stuck accepting whatever price is on offer..... Like I say, even if they bought every security traded today and yesterday, they still have about 9 days left to cover..... This is why I review the short positions relative to average daily volume - shorting an illiquid stock where there is no identifiable downtrend is financial suicide.

I will check with the ASX to see whether we have anymore updated figures and add them on the blog.

Cheers


----------



## CanOz (11 July 2007)

reece55 said:


> Hi Can
> That's exactly why the short position was so disastrous..... The thing is so tightly held that when the shorts set a stop position to close out, due to the lack of sellers, they are just stuck accepting whatever price is on offer..... Like I say, even if they bought every security traded today and yesterday, they still have about 9 days left to cover..... This is why I review the short positions relative to average daily volume - shorting an illiquid stock where there is no identifiable downtrend is financial suicide.
> 
> I will check with the ASX to see whether we have anymore updated figures and add them on the blog.
> ...



Yes i can really see your point now, so are you saying this explains the loww volume and the increase totally? Is this all shorts covering?



Who on earth would do such a thing?

And this is what they call the 'short' squeeze?

Cheers,


----------



## reece55 (11 July 2007)

CanOz said:


> Yes i can really see your point now, so are you saying this explains the loww volume and the increase totally? Is this all shorts covering?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exactly Can, this is a textbook example of a short squeeze.....

Trading shares is about supply and demand for a stock. If you exposure yourself by taking a large short position in an illiquid stock where the holders are content to just hold on to their stock (SEK has several substantial holders), then you are bound to get taken out.....

These opportunities don't come along too often, so it's great to be able to take it when you can...

Cheers


----------



## theasxgorilla (11 July 2007)

CanOz said:


> Is this tightly held or what? I just can't get over the price action relative to the volume.
> 
> Whats this saying about the supply available vs the demand now? To me its only a small amount of demand and bugger all supply!
> 
> Cheers,




I think it is something along those lines CA.

And, in light of the short-squeeze insight from Reece, its not just the _smart money_ buying, but also perhaps the _dumb money_ covering shorts at whatever they can get!

Up through $8...and now blue sky.  Nice trade so far gents.


----------



## CanOz (11 July 2007)

reece55 said:


> Exactly Can, this is a textbook example of a short squeeze.....
> 
> Trading shares is about supply and demand for a stock. If you exposure yourself by taking a large short position in an illiquid stock where the holders are content to just hold on to their stock (SEK has several substantial holders), then you are bound to get taken out.....
> 
> ...




Thanks Reese, i'm awstruck by this! To learn something new everyday is a great thing, but to learn something new and be on the right side of the experience is even better. I would have hated to learn this while being one of the ones short...

I've saved the chart and shown one of the guys at work, this is really interesting.

I guess the other that comes to mind is the exit here....you say they've got another what..8 days left to cover?

Cheers,


----------



## Nick Radge (11 July 2007)

Still showing weak closes. Moving up, yes. But still needs caution until the weak closes have been dismissed. Remember that a stock can still be distributed as prices rise.


----------



## CanOz (11 July 2007)

Nick Radge said:


> Still showing weak closes. Moving up, yes. But still needs caution until the weak closes have been dismissed. Remember that a stock can still be distributed as prices rise.




Any comments on the short squeeze theory Nick, your experiences with them etc.? How should we play out the exit, move up the stop, keep the finger on the trigger?

Cheers,


----------



## barney (11 July 2007)

Nick Radge said:


> Still showing weak closes. Moving up, yes. But still needs caution until the weak closes have been dismissed. Remember that a stock can still be distributed as prices rise.






Hi Nick, 

I may be a little out of my league here, but I looked at SEK and thought "I'm not game"!! ............... For what its worth, and for anyone interested, the outstanding short sale positions on SEK as at 9th July were 9,072,972 (3.19% of total shorts available) ........... The outstanding shorts as of today 11th July is 9,168,996 ( 3.22%) .............. So working on those facts ............... ALL the shorts (plus a few more) are still ON SEK.  ie No one has closed their short positions yet!!! ................ (Or ........  they closed the initial positions, and then shorted some more??) 

Nick may be able to shed a bit more light on the significance of that, but I would suggest that the shorts might have DEEP pockets, and if or when it goes, it might go big time??   ............... Any thoughts/comments?  Cheers.


----------



## reece55 (11 July 2007)

barney said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> I may be a little out of my league here, but I looked at SEK and thought "I'm not game"!! ............... For what its worth, and for anyone interested, the outstanding short sale positions on SEK as at 9th July were 9,072,972 (3.19% of total shorts available) ........... The outstanding shorts as of today 11th July is 9,168,996 ( 3.22%) .............. So working on those facts ............... ALL the shorts (plus a few more) are still ON SEK.  ie No one has closed their short positions yet!!! ................
> 
> Nick may be able to shed a bit more light on the significance of that, but I would suggest that the shorts might have DEEP pockets, and if or when it goes, it might go big time??   ............... Any thoughts/comments?  Cheers.




Hrmmm..... big pockets, or very stupid financial thinking........

Can, personally my initial target of 8.00 was met quite quickly, so I have closed half and I will now be using a trailing stop. At the moment that trailing stop has now been raised to the $8.00 level. Tight yes, but I don't want to see my profits go out the door, and if I am right about the price action, then it will come.

Nick, agreed, it's choppy - but review the actual price data as opposed to the chart - very few were traded in that upper price bracket, the VWAP is steadily climbing. Personally, I expect to see high candle tails when the shorts attempt to cover..... Why, because physiologically they will take any price when they are being burnt.....

Just my opinion though.

Cheers
Reece


----------



## j4mesa (11 July 2007)

sorry, i was abit lost with the conversation.

DO you guys mean some people are shorting this share in a large position ?

On the technical indication, they are breakouts already and  why shorting it ? although the P/E ratio is already high........

Please forgive my stupid questions if you guys reckon so........


----------



## Dutchy3 (11 July 2007)

Generally I'm not one for indicators however ...

OBV might be consulted with SEK ... This indicator keeps a running tab of + and - volume depending if a white or black period is recorded ...

For those calling a top I see that all the while SEK spent accumulating (yes ... not distributing) from March - June 2007 the OBV crept up ...

Simply there was more average volume on the white days verses the blacks ... especially important as the blacks certainly outnumbered the blacks during this period.

As an aside .... if this ever was a short would it not have broken down after THREE MONTH's of effectively sideways trading, rather than broken up?, on a relative volume increase?


----------



## barney (11 July 2007)

reece55 said:


> Hrmmm..... big pockets, or very stupid financial thinking........
> 
> Can, personally my initial target of 8.00 was met quite quickly, so I have closed half and I will now be using a trailing stop. At the moment that trailing stop has now been raised to the $8.00 level. Tight yes, but I don't want to see my profits go out the door, and if I am right about the price action, then it will come.
> 
> ...




Howdy Reece,  I agree on face value it appears financial suicide to keep shorting "up the line" .............. I'm just trying to fathom an answer as to why they would still be short ...............  Possible scenario ??? ........ A major shareholder/s intends to dump a squillion shares on the market at some time in the future .............. Because they have two or three squillion shares to play with, they are happy to let the market run up (they even help buy it up ......... false security for buyers), so that when they finally decide to dump the "bulk" of the shares, they are doing it when upward momentum is at its greatest .............. Just a theory, but the fact remains that the short positions are still in place ................ Maybe I'm just a suspicious kind a guy, but i'm sure the big instos don't always play fair !................ Any thoughts? ................... 

Nick may have some better insights for us if available

PS Just re-read my own post and not sure if it makes any sense, but its posted now so too bad ............. The outstanding shorts have got me curious though ................. Ideas anyone?


----------



## reece55 (11 July 2007)

Look at who the substantial shareholders are Barney - MBL and Barclays......

Do you think they would have their $$$ on the table if they thought it wasn't going to do well.....

I'm not focussed on why there is a large short position, only that there is one and I can exploit it.

So far it has paid off handsomely.

Cheers Dutchy for the insight, I think at one stage they (the shorts) tried to sell it down below support, cause that's when about 2% entered. But support held strongly and they have been regretting it ever since......

Cheers everyone, great discussion.....


----------



## CanOz (11 July 2007)

reece55 said:


> Look at who the substantial shareholders are Barney - MBL and Barclays......
> 
> Do you think they would have their $$$ on the table if they thought it wasn't going to do well.....
> 
> ....




Could these guys be hedging thier longs in SEK?

That would make sense, borrow a bunch to go short, ride out a temporary dip and make some money on the side

Cheers,


----------



## barney (11 July 2007)

Agreed Reece, You have bought up an interesting line of discussion here ....... and given a different slant of how to approach a trading position .......... It's certainly given me some food for thought ........... 

CAN,  I agree that hedging could be feasable ................. Approx 85% of the share is owned by top 20 s/holders, so the main way they can get capital appreciation on their holdings is to "beat each other to the punch" ............ I guess with the hedging/short idea, what we should remember is that even though they may be holding a 9 million share short position, what is stopping them trading in and out of that short position as the share increases in sp ?

ie. Sell at the high of the day, buy at the low, and all the while maintaining the same short position, only in a "better" position each day ............ That way, in the event of a market dip, they are in a position to take advantage better than we average punters  ................ No idea really, just throwing some thoughts in the ring ......... Cheers.


----------



## reece55 (12 July 2007)

Gents
I have taken my last stake off the table today at 8.30...

Price query with no response will most likely hold the market back for a while, content to take my 9% return in two weeks....

Cheers
Reece


----------



## CanOz (12 July 2007)

reece55 said:


> Gents
> I have taken my last stake off the table today at 8.30...
> 
> Price query with no response will most likely hold the market back for a while, content to take my 9% return in two weeks....
> ...




I just tightened up the stop, its not really worth it for me to sell, holding onto such a small profit. I'll let it retrace and trade it out.

Cheers,


----------



## reece55 (12 July 2007)

CanOz said:


> I just tightened up the stop, its not really worth it for me to sell, holding onto such a small profit. I'll let it retrace and trade it out.
> 
> Cheers,




Best of luck can, it's been fun for me to watch this one..... As I said, with the price query will most likely come some sellers, but have a look at UGL, another heavily short sold candidate - eventually they fall over.....

Cheers
Reece


----------



## nizar (12 July 2007)

Well i beg to differ.
Still looks a goer to me.

One down day does not spoil an uptrend.

Still holding all of mine at an average of $7.90.

Well done reece on your 9%.


----------



## Dutchy3 (12 July 2007)

Yes ... I've struggled with the SHORT thing too ... I see now that the register is tightly held so perhaps if a few of them got together they might drive the price lower ... still reasonably good $$$ passing through so these big fish would need to have very big/deep pockets to pull it off ...

Can only trade what I see and it don't look like a short to me tonight


----------



## Nick Radge (13 July 2007)

The short positions will probably be based upon pairs trading used by hedge funds. Long/Short funds are popular so it would surprise me that some are operating in Australia.


----------



## CanOz (18 July 2007)

I wonder how many shorts are left now....is it possible to attribute all of this increase to shorts covering?

I'm still hanging on but i think i need a retest to establish a new low, then i can move my stop from breakeven point a little higher.

Cheers,


----------



## nizar (18 July 2007)

CanOz said:


> I wonder how many shorts are left now....is it possible to attribute all of this increase to shorts covering?
> 
> I'm still hanging on but i think i need a retest to establish a new low, then i can move my stop from breakeven point a little higher.
> 
> Cheers,




Good to see your still in this bro, i am as well.
Its been textbook so far.

Agree with the stop, Theres no real support until $8.00.


----------



## gregcourageous (18 July 2007)

can't believe i sold my holding at $5.50 for a 20% profit :-( i always had a bad feeling it was something i was going to regrett


----------



## deftfear (19 July 2007)

It appears the shorts have been getting bigger, up to 3.64% of all shareholdings now, up from 3.19% on the 9th. This could possibly be good or bad, bad if the people shorting know something we dont, maybe about half year profit, and good if these people know nothing and are just shorting because they think the price is too high. Since the beginning of the month it has just gone north, looks like it needs a break though


----------



## nizar (19 July 2007)

Im not really fussed about number of shorts.
Its never something Iv considered and iv no reason to start now.
Only thing thats important to me is the PRICE.

Looks to me the short-term top is in at $8.85.
Its been going almost verticle since $7.20ish.


----------



## Fab (20 August 2007)

What about the result that whee just released? They appear to be very good nevertheless what bugs me is that the dividend payment from SEK has not changed.


----------



## vishalt (25 September 2007)

Made an entry to SEK at support, 8.87 (bit of a premium) but yeah, I think the stock is respecting support well and looking pretty healthy, I'm convinced that the bull market is resumed and that it'll test its highs again soon and make a break to $10.


----------



## MRC & Co (5 May 2008)

SEK has found some fantastic long-term support now and massive accumulation looks to be taking place.

I bought today with a stop placed at 4.78 for a very low risk play.  

See how we go.

Any others getting on at this point?


----------



## Porper (5 May 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> SEK has found some fantastic long-term support now and massive accumulation looks to be taking place.
> 
> I bought today with a stop placed at 4.78 for a very low risk play.
> 
> ...




Yes I am in a short position, and will pyramid that position if it breaks to the downside below $4.80.

I agree that there is some support around this level, but I think the risk is to the downside still.If we consolidate around $5.00 with this higher volume and break up, I will be looking at entering a long position.


----------



## MRC & Co (5 May 2008)

Interesting to see the different perspectives taken by traders.  

I agree, the trend is down, no doubt about it.  However, it already looks to have consolidated to me.  These volumes are unprecedented for SEK and the spreads are very small.  I would say it has found extremelly strong support at this level, both short-term, but more specifically long-term, at a level of which held resistance and has support ever since.

RSI shows a positive divergence, with price dipping to lower lows, but RSI seeing higher lows.

Fundamentally, I value SEK above where it is currently, around $5.30. 

Quiet a confluence of long indicators to me, and since support is so close, my position size is quiet large.  If this moves my way, I will be a happy man 

Good luck!


----------



## nomore4s (5 May 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> Interesting to see the different perspectives taken by traders.
> 
> I agree, the trend is down, no doubt about it.  However, it already looks to have consolidated to me.  These volumes are unprecedented for SEK and the spreads are very small.  I would say it has found extremelly strong support at this level, both short-term, but more specifically long-term, at a level of which held resistance and has support ever since.
> 
> ...




A couple of questions if you don't mind.

What's your time frame for this trade? Is it just a quick swing trade? Or something longer?

What's your price target?

From my point of view I don't see much consolidation at all. The high vol has come in to provide support at the $4.80 level but a bit more work is needed imo. If we are to see a new uptrend I would want to see a decent base built first.

This might provide a quick trade if it breaks up, but I wouldn't be expecting prices any higher than $6.00 but more likely $5.40 - $5.60.

P.S - A big down night in the US tonight might test support.


----------



## MRC & Co (6 May 2008)

Don't mind at all.

Timeframe, definately a quick swing trade (these are the only trades I see fit for this type of market environment), but I will keep riding if the markets are feeling generous.  

One thing I do not do, is set price targets.  I just cannot see a point, as long as there is minimum risk (in this case 11 cents) and decent room to move (no close overhead resitance relative to the risk), I will enter.  I don't have a good idea which way it will move, let alone an idea of the price it will reach.  Only trade according to a few parameters and try and stay on the path of least resistance.  I would be very happy on a move to $5.40-$5.60 with that type of risk!

To me, the volume looks very suspicious, not your general provision of support.  Looks a lot like accumulation starting to take place (much like the TOL situation lately, which has shown promise, just need the gap above to close, where resistance will probably be seen, but only time will tell).  You could nearly call it a micro-double bottom too, depending on your parameters.

A downturn in the US tonight surely could see it test support or break support, but you could say that about any stock.  Even a move up in the US tonight could see the same fate for SEK, or perhaps kickstart a quick move up.  My parameters are set, and now its just a matter of managing the trade.

Cheers


----------



## nomore4s (6 May 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> Don't mind at all.
> 
> Timeframe, definately a quick swing trade (these are the only trades I see fit for this type of market environment), but I will keep riding if the markets are feeling generous.
> 
> ...




Strong break up and out of the trading range today. You must be happy, well done. Good luck with the rest of the trade.


----------



## MRC & Co (6 May 2008)

nomore4s said:


> Strong break up and out of the trading range today. You must be happy, well done. Good luck with the rest of the trade.




Thanks.  Yeh, doing well today, hopefully the markets continue to be generous. TOL doing the exact same too, accumulation and a gap to close.  

Accumulation and a micro-pattern or strong support trades have been doing well lately. 

Another which has come up today is EQN if you want to check it out.  

Cheers


----------



## MRC & Co (15 May 2008)

This one formed a flag pattern and today looks like it is ready to move again after some obvious profit taking, which was easily sucked up by demand.  By the looks of the candle today, perhaps that is the last of the sellers and it's now time for a decent move.....closing above the previous high of the flag of 5.59 (closed at 5.60).

I would expect to see a strong day tomorrow and perhaps a bit longer run this time!  

Anyone else get on SEK (or perhaps still shorting), or have any thoughts?


----------



## nomore4s (15 May 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> This one formed a flag pattern and today looks like it is ready to move again after some obvious profit taking, which was easily sucked up by demand.  By the looks of the candle today, perhaps that is the last of the sellers and it's now time for a decent move.....closing above the previous high of the flag of 5.59 (closed at 5.60).
> 
> I would expect to see a strong day tomorrow and perhaps a bit longer run this time!
> 
> Anyone else get on SEK (or perhaps still shorting), or have any thoughts?




I got on today based on the strength now showing after the last run up seems to have some support @ $5.35 - $5.40, now to see if it can break $6.00. Will see where it takes us.


----------



## MRC & Co (15 May 2008)

nomore4s said:


> I got on today based on the strength now showing after the last run up seems to have some support @ $5.35 - $5.40, now to see if it can break $6.00. Will see where it takes us.




Absolutely!  This one looks very powerful to me, volume is staggering!  Unprecedented for SEK as I mentioned earlier.

No real strong resistance overhead either.  See what tomorrow holds.  SDG is my other at the moment, broke out today, with the background leading upto this breakout looking picture perfect to me.


----------



## mark_au (24 October 2008)

Hi guys

Seek has always been a good performer and id like to get some more, however im thinking that with the economy going soft and companies slowing their hiring process or even laying people off, perhaps there is a bit to get yet before they hit the bottom ???
Thoughts ????


----------



## Lachlan6 (26 October 2008)

SEK has been one of the hardest hit in the market since almost reaching $9.50 last year. I have counted the stock to be in the wave 3 of the larger wave (5). I would expect any wave 4 bounce should fail around the $4.50 level. This has got quite a while before having any sign of bottoming in my opinion and once we do get the completion of the five wave impulse to the downside, don't expect a new trend higher but just a correctionary bounce.


----------



## adamwu (27 October 2008)

Hi Lachlan6,

In a short term is there a chance a bounce can send SEK back to $4.00~$4.20 area? It is hard to believe a company with so good revenue last year will receive so bad stock price performance.


----------



## rryall (6 January 2009)

Been a while since anyone talked about this stock. I understand with unemployment on the rise this will hurt SEK, however considering they have virtually no debt (which I believe is very important in todays market) that it has good long term prospects.

Bought in at just over $2.5 a couple of months ago. Would appreciate any advice as I am quite new to the stock market.


----------



## Pivotonian (11 December 2009)

rryall said:


> Bought in at just over $2.5 a couple of months ago. Would appreciate any advice as I am quite new to the stock market.




I hope you held through the first half of this year ... :

SEK has recovered to $6.70 now, with a nice little uptick over the past couple of days thanks to very nice employment numbers.


----------



## Vdubz (11 December 2009)

rryall said:


> Been a while since anyone talked about this stock. I understand with unemployment on the rise this will hurt SEK, however considering they have virtually no debt (which I believe is very important in todays market) that it has good long term prospects.
> 
> Bought in at just over $2.5 a couple of months ago. Would appreciate any advice as I am quite new to the stock market.




I'd hold for the moment Rryall. Done well so far. My charts show that Seek's still got some run yet.


----------



## Boggo (11 December 2009)

Vdubz said:


> My charts show that Seek's still got some run yet.




I agree, one of the most consistent mid priced stocks since March, doesn't seem to get too fazed by negative periods of market activity.

(click to expand)


----------



## Supra (20 December 2009)

One company that has had a great year.

The rights issue earlier in the year has made holders over 160%

Jamie Packer selling his huge holding to try to do battle with Kerry Stokes, must be hurting now. The SP has not looked back since Jamie sold his shares.
I wonder what Kerry would have done in the same circumstances?
I know he would not have liquidated the SEK shares to get the war chest to fight Kerry Stokes!:homer: 

SEK is one company I like, especially if the economy is going to continue to improve, SEK will do the same


----------



## Supra (20 December 2009)

rryall said:


> Been a while since anyone talked about this stock. I understand with unemployment on the rise this will hurt SEK, however considering they have virtually no debt (which I believe is very important in todays market) that it has good long term prospects.
> 
> Bought in at just over $2.5 a couple of months ago. Would appreciate any advice as I am quite new to the stock market.




Well done Rryall!

You have made over 160% this year. A great buy at the right time

I hope you are still holding, as I think there will be some more in SEK next year.


----------



## rryall (21 December 2009)

Thanks guys! I even bought another parcel @ $2.60 earlier this year for the capital raising. I still hold both parcels. Cheers.


----------



## Muschu (7 March 2013)

After a fabulous run SEK turned back quite a bit today... Just taking a breather or am I missing something.

I would be interested in your views.

Thanks 

Rick


----------



## tinhat (8 March 2013)

Muschu said:


> After a fabulous run SEK turned back quite a bit today... Just taking a breather or am I missing something.
> 
> I would be interested in your views.
> 
> ...




It didn't even get close to touching its 10 day moving average. That said, I have no idea which way it is going to go. Seems priced for perfection with regards to forward earnings growth forecasts.


----------



## Muschu (8 March 2013)

tinhat said:


> It didn't even get close to touching its 10 day moving average. That said, I have no idea which way it is going to go. Seems priced for perfection with regards to forward earnings growth forecasts.




Thanks TH.  just heard a discussion on Sky suggesting that the fall may be due to some selling by directors.  Can't say I blame them when you look at the growth over recent years.
Seek is so dominant in this space.  Career One is minuscule in comparison. 
Perhaps InsideTrak.com.au, in which I declare an interest (but not a financial one and it is not a listed company anyway) will add something to this sector.

For myself I really don't bother if Directors sell a small portion of their ownership. 

I'm well up on Seek and see no reason to sell.

Thanks for your comment. No crystal ball here either.

Regards

Rick


----------



## Country Lad (8 March 2013)

Muschu said:


> For myself I really don't bother if Directors sell a small portion of their ownership.




CEO Andrew Bassat sold 750,000 at $9.90.  Ostensibly to pay tax and to pay future exercise of options.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## heathlancaster (5 July 2013)

reading alot of positive articles about seek. looks like a company with massive growth potential.


----------



## piggybank (27 December 2013)

heathlancaster said:


> reading alot of positive articles about seek. looks like a company with massive growth potential.




Hi Healthlancaster,

When you posted your last post on this thread (July 5th - this year) the stock closed at $9.55. Today it reached an ATH (All Time High) of $13.50 before closing at $13.24. So it appears what you said of its growth potential as being true. However, I pressume you didn't buy any stock since then though?


----------



## CanOz (27 December 2013)

Thumbs up to Seek, its a great site and has been indispensable for me in my Australian job quest!


----------



## piggybank (28 December 2013)

CanOz said:


> Thumbs up to Seek, its a great site and has been indispensable for me in my Australian job quest!




It is about the best job-site going around here in Australia but having tried to get a job from it in the past 10 months it didn't work for me. But next year is a New Year and I'm going to do a Cert III in a completely different field so hopefully my luck will change on completion of the course.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (19 February 2014)

I was looking at pulling the trigger when SEK dipped to about $12/share but dithered as I was trying to account for the effect of the discontinuing operations on the fundamentals.

I've only skimmed the results announced this morning to the market, but SEK has taken off like the proverbial rocket.  Up to almost $16/share (15% rise today).


----------



## robusta (19 February 2014)

Funny, I had the same sort of thought process. Wasn't helped by reading some muppet analyst recently saying Seek was expected to under perform this reporting season. The other thing making me pause on this business is I can't work out what sort of inroads a business like Linkedin is likely to make on Seeks model in the future.


----------



## piggybank (19 February 2014)

Hi,

Seek (ASX:SEK) announced its H1 FY14 results today and very good they were.


​
The results presentation can be read here:- http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=SEK&E=ASX&N=402288

The chart shows you that the stock has tried breaking through the $13.50 mark on no fewer than 5 times recently (including yesterday). But obviously the market liked what it heard/read today and sent the stock up to an ATH of $16.24c, before falling back to close at $15.70 (still a 17.48% rise) on the day. The volume (9.5M) was also the highest since last August. So where to now, fellow followers?

​
Regards
PB


----------



## McCoy Pauley (20 February 2014)

robusta said:


> Funny, I had the same sort of thought process. Wasn't helped by reading some muppet analyst recently saying Seek was expected to under perform this reporting season. The other thing making me pause on this business is *I can't work out what sort of inroads a business like Linkedin is likely to make on Seeks model in the future.*




That's also affecting my thoughts about SEK.  LinkedIn is fast becoming a valuable resource for people, primarily in professional sectors, looking for jobs.

The other long-term concerns I have about SEK are the capacity for SEK to properly compete with some of the online job search juggernauts that stride across the landscape in the USA (for example).

It seems to me that a lot of SEK's growth this half was driven by its international operations.  I wonder how sustainable such growth will be in the medium term.


----------



## McLovin (20 February 2014)

McCoy Pauley said:


> That's also affecting my thoughts about SEK.  LinkedIn is fast becoming a valuable resource for people, primarily in professional sectors, looking for jobs.
> 
> The other long-term concerns I have about SEK are the capacity for SEK to properly compete with some of the online job search juggernauts that stride across the landscape in the USA (for example).
> 
> It seems to me that a lot of SEK's growth this half was driven by its international operations.  I wonder how sustainable such growth will be in the medium term.




How many people do you know who got a job through LinkedIn? I know there are some industries where it is becoming popular, but I just don't think anyone's pool is ever wide enough to not use classified advertising. I see things like LinkedIn as being complementary to traditional advertising, rather than replacing it.


----------



## VSntchr (20 February 2014)

McLovin said:


> How many people do you know who got a job through LinkedIn? I know there are some industries where it is becoming popular, but I just don't think anyone's pool is ever wide enough to not use classified advertising. I see things like LinkedIn as being complementary to traditional advertising, rather than replacing it.




Im with you on this one McLovin.
I see LinkedIn as a good way to 'poach' employees, but I still see seek as the 'go-to' page for any job search...


----------



## prawn_86 (20 February 2014)

McLovin said:


> How many people do you know who got a job through LinkedIn? I know there are some industries where it is becoming popular, but I just don't think anyone's pool is ever wide enough to not use classified advertising. I see things like LinkedIn as being complementary to traditional advertising, rather than replacing it.




Completely different market, but over here i have had about 5 job offers (actual offers to interview) in about 8 months all via LinkedIn.

So here in the US LinkedIn is a massive hiring tool


----------



## McLovin (20 February 2014)

prawn_86 said:


> Completely different market, but over here i have had about 5 job offers (actual offers to interview) in about 8 months all via LinkedIn.
> 
> So here in the US LinkedIn is a massive hiring tool




Sure, but are job sites in the US noticing a fall in volume? I guess my point was the these social media sites are being used in addition to, rather than instead of.

Of course if LinkedIn started doing something like a classified section then it could be bad news because they'd have the critical mass of visitors already visiting their website.


----------



## joeno (22 June 2015)

Down a whopping 14% today
http://www.fool.com.au/2015/06/22/seek-limited-crashes-on-profit-warning-what-you-need-to-know/


----------



## notting (22 June 2015)

looked like a good short at 17.20 to me. 
Still looks like it.


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 August 2015)

Watching YMYC last night and Ben (can't remember his last name) said that SEEK have a partner in China called Zhaopin that could bode well for them. Probably the number of workers accessible in China but the plug could be a bit over blown too. Not a holder myself.


----------



## Tightwad (27 August 2015)

pe was still high last time i looked.  not sold on growth prospects to justify it, potential for disruption is high if not already happening.


----------



## fanger (29 August 2015)

I think it looks like a good buy around 12. The market has punished it because its investing in its future growth, more companies should be doing this instead of paying out larger dividends.


----------



## fanger (18 February 2016)

Does anybody know when seek is to report its numbers? I thought is was meant to be on the 16th.


----------



## systematic (18 February 2016)

fanger said:


> Does anybody know when seek is to report its numbers? I thought is was meant to be on the 16th.




Not due until 25 Feb


----------



## pixel (23 December 2016)

similar to TLS (see my post from earlier today), SEK looks also set to make a Higher High which, if it eventuates and doesn't prove a false break, would signal a trend reversal.





Right now, I don't hold, and, as always, DYOR


----------



## rnr (10 June 2019)

Seek appears to be gradually regaining ground since it's low of $16.27 in early January of this year.


----------



## Boggo (24 June 2019)

Back on the radar again (I hold).
Weekly chart (with a little oscillator for tech/a )

(click to expand)


----------



## Trav. (25 January 2020)

Another stock making ATH's  !!!

SEK closed $24.01 after reaching $24.09. looks pretty strong and might keep going.

not held unfortunately.....


----------



## sptrawler (25 February 2020)

The market seemed to like the half year results, even though there was a 24% drop in profits.

https://www.smh.com.au/business/com...mpact-causes-uncertainty-20200225-p5440l.html


----------



## peter2 (7 October 2020)

Since the last post, we've gone though the COVID selloff of March 2020.  SEK along with everything was heavily sold down. 

SEK has bounced back strongly. I was thinking that SEK would be a good trading opp. once restrictions eased and more people started looking for jobs. However this stock price jumps around too much for me. Lots of overnight gaps. 

Another gap up today as the latest Aust budget news includes incentives for businesses to offer employment to 18-30 yr. This demographic would be using the SEK job search app.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 October 2020)

Texas-based activist short seller Soren Aandahl from Blue Orca has taken on Seek, claiming that the business' Zhaopin is full of junk listings.


> "Companies we called about their job postings on the website even stated directly that the posts were fraudulent. Our due diligence also uncovered a whistleblower claim by a Chinese college student alleging that Zhaopin pays people to submit fake resumes," Blue Orca writes in research released at 10.29 AEDT.



_The short seller also claims that Seek is a roll-up, reliant upon capital markets to fund acquisitions, and the true nature of its leverage is much higher than the reported 3.2 times net debt to EBITDA_.


> "Rather than valuing Seek as a fast-growing online recruiting platform, we value Seek for what it is—a slow or no-growth platform whose core business is shrinking and which carries a dangerous amount of debt."




_Blue Orca reckons Seek is worth only $7.20 a share. It's down 9.5 per cent on Blue Orca's report_.

Seek is among the top 30 most shorted stocks with 5.23 per cent of the register loaned out to speculators, according to data compiled by Shortman.


----------



## galumay (29 October 2020)

LOL! I was just reading the report, @Dona Ferentes, Blue Orca are pretty thorough, doesnt look great for SEK.


----------



## Country Lad (29 October 2020)

> Texas-based activist short seller Soren Aandahl from Blue Orca has taken on Seek, claiming that the business' Zhaopin is full of junk listings.




  I know nothing about the company so this guy may be right.  However, a short seller dumping on a business he is shorting, how unusual.


----------



## galumay (29 October 2020)

Like the longs being positive about the businesses they are long?


----------



## Country Lad (29 October 2020)

galumay said:


> Like the longs being positive about the businesses they are long?




Yes of course, the bias depends on the position.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 February 2021)

SEEK Group: Solid result in the context of COVID-19 

H1 21 result and outlook for FY21 are materially better than our AGM expectations
SEEK H1 21: Revenue -6% and EBITDA -1% vs pcp; broadly in line with pcp despite COVID-19 
 *Potential Sell down of Zhaopin *
... SEEK and other Zhaopin shareholders are in advanced discussions with a consortium looking to acquire an ownership interest in Zhaopin 
 Asia Pacific & Americas (AP&A):

*Laying the foundations for growth in Asia Pacific (APAC) *
... SEEK ANZ: Benefited from higher SME contribution and take up of depth products
... SEEK Asia: Key markets (HK, Singapore and Malaysia) are starting to show stronger recovery  
... APAC Unification: Progressing well which gives us confidence for a more ambitious approach
... SEEK ANZ intends to repay A$9.8m of COVID-19 subsidies (primarily JobKeeper)

*SEEK Investments*: Strong EBITDA result driven by Zhaopin and OES
... Zhaopin: Solid earnings result driven by improving billing trends and operational efficiencies  
... OES: Strong result and benefited from COVID-19 related demand for online education  
... ESVs: Strong growth in revenue and operating metrics  



> Co-founder  Andrew Bassat is stepping down from his chief executive role to be  succeeded by former Commonwealth Bank chief executive Ian Narev.
> 
> SEEK is also in advanced discussions about a sell-down of its interest  in Chinese job listings marketplace Zhaopin from the current 61 per cent  to 23.5 per cent that would value Zhaopin at $2.2 billion.
> 
> ...


----------



## mullokintyre (22 November 2021)

sek hitting a series of 52 week highs.
May have missed the boat on this one.
Mick


----------

